# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Spiderbot

## LambdaFF

Spiderbot has updated their website and product. They propose an armload of mods and upgrades for their machine from high temp heads to special bed, enclosure heater ... all validated and tested by the OEM. 
Their interface shows the modules being added as you make the selection. Impressive.

Disclaimer : I'm not affiliated with Spiderbot or employed by Spiderbot. I don't even own one of their machines.

----------

